# She's gettin there....



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

From this idea...








Bought the Wheels and propped them up next to the car....








Bought the paint...








Finished painting....








Hauling the wheels and tires to the shop....








Done...








Comments/Criticism Welcome.
Bis Bald
Brandon


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: She's gettin there.... (diive4sho)*

wheels look good, but would look way better if you had body colored bumpers. 
are you 402'd?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: She's gettin there.... (bhb399mm)*

yeah I wish I had body color bumpers but that's way out of my budget...yes 402'd 25mm lower than stock and picture was taken on level 1...the front sits a bit higher than the rear...i have to fix that


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: She's gettin there.... (bhb399mm)*

well it still looks good, even better because you rarely see modded ARs around. 
i think a light tint job would do a lot for the vehicle. and ... back to amber side markers


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: She's gettin there.... (bhb399mm)*

you're the fourth person this week that has said something about light tint.....hmmmm
and thank you for the complements










_Modified by diive4sho at 9:36 PM 9-14-2007_


----------

